# Goat Feeder-I Got it for my T-Rex!!!



## Egg_Newton (Jan 12, 2013)

I took her pic then thought, how in the heck did she do that??!?!And how am I going to get  her out? Then she jumped out just as "gracefully" as she jumped in.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 12, 2013)

that is hilarious. I am glad though she was not hurt.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Goats seem determined to take what appears to be fool proof and prove it is not. LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

How did she get out of that? haha


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 12, 2013)

*LOL!

Jurassic Park moment. *


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## verkagj (Jan 13, 2013)

My sweet husband who has never been around animals is learning that there is nothing the goats can't take apart or break. When he says that he has fixed the pen gate, I always say "until they figure out how this one works." I wish they would learn how to untangle themselves while tethered. Or do they just want us to go out there to get them personalized attention?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 13, 2013)

> I always say "until they figure out how this one works."


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

Took me a sec to get your heading.   LOL!


----------

